# Sudocream to calm my moo moo (tmi)



## hawalkden

I've suffered from thrush on and off since being diagnosed with T1 Diabetes in March 2009. always after my period and a combination of high bloods. :coffee: sorry maybe long too so hopefully you wont R&R. Need advice :)

I'm currently 32 weeks pregnant and have nightmare outburst of thursh every 7/8 weeks. I've used Thrush cream from over the counter and it seems to be laying off. I wash my lady every day, been laying on the beds about 4/5 times a week with nothing on my lower half to get air to her and I bath in cold baths every week to keep it off. 

I've told the Midwife and Doctor but to embarrassed for them to have a look and they've not given me something to totally clear it so I know it's my own fault and it's just going to come and go etc. I keep meaning to ask the midwife everytime I go due to being 5 weeks away from being induced don't want to pass the thrush on. 

It's also a mixture of discharge and old bleeding (cervisitis which I've suffered with twice) so it's like I don't know how bad the thrush is. I also want OH to give moo moo a good trim because before pregnant well before bumpo got in the way I use to have her very well maintained and that kept my thrush at bay! So she needs a trim too which would help! 

I've just run out of thrush cream again and thinking what can I do. Due to money (I know health is more important) but I seriously don't have a penny to my name till payday and only money that is going out is the direct debits which is making our over draft super deep!

I've been looking at ways to cool it etc and the cold baths, washing and fresh air and can't see anything else what could help. Just wondering when I was sorting my dressing table out I saw a tube of sudocrem and thinking its used for irritation and itching. At the moment I've not got loads of thrush just hurts loads because of the itching and I've been making it bleed so it's just a vicious circle really.

So just wondering can the sudocrem work to ease the itching and irritation?


----------



## AngelUK

I think you could give it a try at any rate. Had a quick google for you and it seems other women have used it thus and it worked. Though maybe do not put it too far up your hoo haa. Other things that I know are said to work is live yoghurt though of course you'd have to have some of that first. I have had thrush a lot but not so far in this pregnancy :touch wood: so I know how unbearable it can be! I hope you feel better soon and good luck! xxx


----------



## carlandjane

To be honest Id bite the bullet and speak to your GP and show them because really they can prescribe you something which will be free, it will work and they can make sure it definitely is thrush that you have. 
After all people are going to be looking 'down there' soon anyway so no need to be shy about it, they see things like this everyday and would much rather see it and help you. 
As you already know you need to make sure its treated and gone before you go into labour as thrush can be passed onto your baby when you give birth.
Natural live yoghurt will often help with the irritation and symptoms of thrush but theres no evidence that it will 'cure' it and things like sudocreme may help again, although if the area is sore it may sting a lot and irritate it a bit more but it wont cure it either and it may intefere with your Ph balance resulting in it becoming worse. 
Especially because its a recurring thing you should get it looked at to prevent your suffering thrush is horribly annoying! Washing everyday can irritate you further so try not to be overly clean and make sure you are always using unscented products, some of them help to keep your Ph levels balanced so maybe have a look about next time you go shopping.


----------



## fizzypop

Firstly, you NEED to get looked at in case it's something else.. BV or something.

But in case it is thrush, don't wash with anything except water, wear cotton knickers only, but go knickerless whenever possible (I never wear pants at home!). Is your diabetes definitely under control because high sugar levels causes thrush? As for sudocrem... That will soothe the irritation but it won't help the thrush.

But you really really do need to get looked at.


----------

